
The great ICO freeze is beginning - United857
https://medium.com/humanizing-the-singularity/2018-year-in-preview-the-future-of-cryptocurrency-b99110480ff0
======
sharemywin
I feel like this is very US centric. There are plenty of ICOs that block you
from buying from a US IP. well, unless you use a proxy.

